# Topics > Fall & Winter RoadTrips >  michigan to californis

## gaj57

Planning a road trip from Michigan to San Diego california mid October, looking for any attractions on the way to visit, already plan on Grand Canyon, ..Thank You, this is our first road trip this far west, Trip is planned mid-Oct. 2 weeks, looking for ideas

----------


## Lifemagician

Hi, and Welcome to the Great American Roadtrip Forum.

Just when is this trip taking place? and how long do you have to cover the distance?  What in particular are the interest of those travelling.  Each of these influences the suggestions you will get.  There is no generic one size fits all roadtrip.  Each trip is designed to meet the interests of the participants.  Once you can post this information, I am sure you will get replies to help you plan a great trip.

Lifey

----------


## gaj57

We are taking roadtrip from Michigan to san diego to see son graduate marines, leaving mid-oct. planning around 7 day drive, traveling thru Iowa,Nebraska,Colorado,Utah Nevada and Arizonia, looking for any suggestions on attractions , things to do and see along this route, plan on Grand Canyon. Never have traveled this far or this far west. Thanks everyone

Moderator Note: Please don't create multiple threads about the same trip.

----------


## AZBuck

Welcome aboard the RoadTrip America Forums!

Assuming you are also going to be driving back to Michigan and also want to spend a few days with your son in San Diego, you really don't have a lot of time to spare. You'll need a full four days each way for the drive(s) leaving you only a day or two each way to spend seeing sights. You can concentrate on a few major sites such as Rocky Mountain National Park, Arches National Park, and Zion National Park; spend less time at each of many more smaller venues that break up the trip more; or mix and match the two on your east and west bound drives.

AZBuck

----------

